# San diego Cycling groups



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

If you live in southeren california, or visiting in that area and looking for a group to ride with Check our group out, Mira mesa cycling club or mmcc-sd.com. We ride every sunday


----------



## ifouiripilay (Apr 9, 2007)

Being pinoy myself... I don't see many pinoy riders... assuming you are one. Do guys ride only on sundays? Being a new father puts time limits on my rides hopefully I can join you guys sometime.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Kamusta sa lahat! Haha  yes we ride every sunday, we have aproximently 39 plus riders on our team. And mostly all pinoys, and other races also. But yeah your very welcome to join us anytime. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/fb4f?b=21

one of our group rides bareley half the team!

http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/dd9e?b=7

here I am in yellow


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

What type of cycling club is it? Is it geared towards racing? Recreational riding?


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Its more like everything, racing, lots of recreational rides, competive and all. Most of our riders from the Pi were professionals


----------



## Cuffed2race (Mar 17, 2007)

*San DIego Cycling groups*

If you are looking for a Saturday ride, check out the San Diego Bike Club http://www.sdbc.org. They have been around for over 60 years and have a group ride for anyone. They work to build cyclists from beginners to racers. Many or the rides are developement rides that incorporate race training drills. The group size ranges from about 10-15 in the slower/shorter groups to about 40-50 in the faster/ longer groups. They have six different groups that ride every Saturday morning at 8:30 from UC Cyclery on Nobel and the I-5. The rides range from slow 12 mile ones to 48 mile hammer fests of competative cyclists depending on which group you ride with. They are very friendly and open to all.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Sdbc sure is a great team also. some of the members came and rode with us also. great guys to know! There group A rides are awesome!!! If you can keep up! Is anyone rideing the scripps 4th of July ride tomorow? If so look for us in orange!!!!!!


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

scripps 4th of July ride ????
Where, when?

Thanks,
rj


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hoy. 
What is your guy's pace? I am pretty slow but I would really like to join a group ride. Maybe ill come and play this Sunday to check it out.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/message/419

here yah go the directions, when and where, what time everything you need to know its a blast!!!!!!!!!!!! just to let you know regestration is 40 bucks


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Our pace is not bad we all call our self a one big happy family  We will from time to time launch some attacks!!!!!!  and sprint alot. But yeah come out and join us.


----------



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mind if I ride with you guys first to see how it is before registering? I am not sure if I want to ride down here or start up with a group in my area, San Marcos.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

No problem, we have been having many riders from all over just joining us for fun. I will let el presedente know. Im a junior capatain so yeah. It's lots of fun hope to see you soon


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

Palatonguy - If your group can do a Saturday ride, our group does the Great Western Loop that we start at the Coffee Grounds in Rancho San Diego. We go up Dehesa Road, Japutul then Lyons Valley. A lot of climbing, but the downhills are excellent. Not a lot of traffic until we get back into Rancho San Diego. Check out the routes (both road and mountain) at www.worldcycles.com Also, check out the videos. 

I might check out your rides one of these Sundays.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Edster, I'll try to convince the guys to do a sat ride, But yeah your welcome to join us any time. Here are some of the pics from todays scripps 4th of July ride!!!!! 
The big mob of roadies
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=477
Alot more
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=476
In yellow
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=486
pit stop any one?
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=488
pops and I
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=506
our family
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=506
Attack attack!!!!
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/spnew/view/e0f3?i=493

I had so many complimants, and people asking me If I was intrested in racing for teams and all


----------



## InigoMontoya (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you guys ride on Sundays during football season? I CAN'T miss my Charger games


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

haha yes we do especialy if we do a route called the kearney villa route it leads us right to the stadium where we take our normal pit stops, crazy tailgating up there and hardcore fans!


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

Check out our MMCC training video on youtube, note that this is bareley half of our team

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58pX7a9we2s


----------

